# im so happy to find a shop that sells thera band



## bear grylls junior (Dec 20, 2010)

should i get theraband flat bands or tubing does tubing still give as much of a kick as theraband and also i need tips witch flat band to get im only 15 im not as strong as you guys and i can i use rubber to tie the flatbands near the pouch and do the tubes give as much of a kick coz i wanna get the tubes


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

well, first off i am more of a flatband guy, works great, long lasting and u can cut out what size you want for a variety of different types of shooting. If you are looking for band life on flat bands go for theraband gold, it can always be cut into thin strips for a light band set or thick for a heavy set and u can get hundreds more shots than u can from the thinner band. The tubes work great as well, although u cannot adjust the draw weight like u can with theraband. They are also not as easy to attach to the slingshot and cost more per band set than theraband does. I would say the flatband will shoot faster than the tubes, but i don't have anything to verify. hope this helps

Devan


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Click here

This should help with the pouch attachment question









Merry Christmas
John


----------

